# Is my Pygmy Pregnant?



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Recently she has been getting a lot bigger and bagging up. My bucks did get into the does fence in September and I did see them "bumping uglies" for lack of a better phrase. This was mid-september. I'm new to goats, but I do have before and after pictures. The ones where she is noticeabltly bigger was taken just moments ago. Thanks in advance.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I also forgot to mention that I did feel something kicking around in there. The were firm pushes. I didn't feel anything this evening though so I'm a little paranoid.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

If they really did breed mid September, your looking at any time now. Those bags look good size too. Have you been able to check ligaments?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she's getting bigger and starting to get an udder, well then, that's a pretty sure sign she's pregnant.  From the photos...I don't think she's due too soon though.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been checking the ligs but I'm not sure if I'm doing it correctly. They're still there as far as I am concerned.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if the pictures do her any justice either. She seems so much bigger than the pictures are portraying.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Did you notice how long ago she started making her bag?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

A few weeks ago.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, has there been any changes to your girls? My girls start making their bags about 4-6 weeks prior to kidding.  My biggest clues, if I don't know when somebody got bred because of an escapee buck, is checking ligaments. I start checking twice a day when I feel they are getting close. And watching their bag, it usually is full and tight the day they kid. Oh, and personality changes, some of my girls will not let me leave their sight the day they kid, lol. But not all does are the same. Some may wait till after they kid to fill up their bags. They do like to keep us on the edge of our seats most of the time, lol.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went out this morning to feed them at like 5:00 before school. I checked her udder again and it has gotten tighter and more full. Its hard to explain the ligs but I have been checking them daily for about two weeks now. It still fills like a pencil is there but in the last 2 days I noticed that it is sinking down, lower into her backside. I'm not sure if it makes sense, but that's the best way I can explain it. Her tail is also twisted to the right and its limp. I noticed her doing this yesterday and she is still doing it right now. I can still feel the baby(ies) in there but they're nowhere near as active as they were.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup thats normal about ligs

I would expect that you will have kids soon


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tonight I put her in the birthing barn by herself. She isn't complaining about being alone like she was last week when I tried. Is that a good thing? She also seperates herself quite a bit from the herd. What does this mean? Was I right by putting her alone tonight?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

If she isn't freaking out, she will be fine in there alone. How cold is your area getting at night right now? 

And seperating can sometimes be a good sign they are getting close. I have some that do and some that don't.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty darn cold. I thought about putting her friend (an older nanny) in there with her but I'm not sure if I want to risk it.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I jist weny out and checked her and she wasn't shivering and seemed to be fine. She looks like a toad ready to pop when she's laying down.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

With it being cold it is probably better to have her in the stall at night just in case she kids....if she gets along with her friend really well and they don't fight, it should be fine to put them together. But then again if she is fine being alone and not stressing herself out, you could just leave her be.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think that's what I'll do. She seems content and cozy!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well keep us posted! Can't wait to see what she has  And pictures are kind of a must around here lol.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Checked her ligs this morning and I am pretty sure they're alnost gone.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay so I guess all day today, according to my dad she has been stringing. Not prefusely but stringing. I have a picture of it that I posted. All these were taken about an hour ago. I wiped the stuff off her with a paper towel and it was a red/yellow color. It was also extremely gooey. I wish I would have gotten one of her udder its pretty big now.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Also, her ligs feel so mushy. They're still there but just soo soft.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

My goodness she does look pretty big in that first picture lol. She looks alot like one of my girls, Virginia  Have you checked out Jack Mauldin's website or FiasCo Farm's website? Both are very informative and have pictures to help demonstrate what you are looking for, as well as the threads on here titled "Sticky". If the stringy your talking about is slimy, this could be her about to start labor or just losing her plug. Look for the goo that is amber colored, that's a great sign


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> My goodness she does look pretty big in that first picture lol. She looks alot like one of my girls, Virginia  Have you checked out Jack Mauldin's website or FiasCo Farm's website? Both are very informative and have pictures to help demonstrate what you are looking for, as well as the threads on here titled "Sticky". If the stringy your talking about is slimy, this could be her about to start labor or just losing her plug. Look for the goo that is amber colored, that's a great sign  And how'd those ligs feel today?


They felt really mushy! Just soft like her backside was caving in. It's i cam still feel them but ligs themselves seem really flemsy and thin. Thanks for the info! I will be checking into those websites tonight! I am sooooo excited.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well that's a good sign. Maybe she will go soon then  I have only had one time that a doe kidded and her ligaments were just barely there still, I mean almost impossible to feel. The rest of the time, they have always been completely gone.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do they usually jist all of a sudden disappear or does it take a few day? Hours? This will be my fist kidding and also hers. We're both very excited!  Her name is Lily by the way.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a pic of one of my girls right before going into active labor.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry the pic is crooked, I uploaded it from my phone  Usually they just start getting softer and softer, then one time you'll go out and they will be completely gone.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just went out and check and I can barely feel them at all. Less thab earlier. She was laying down when I checked.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Well maybe she will surprise you tomorrow :fireworks:Can't wait to see baby pics


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am so excited. I'll keep everyone posted!  Hopefully kid pics soon!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I forgot to mention that when I checked her last, the left was "more mushy" than the right lig.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought I should update again! That tail of hers is crazy looking! Her ligs are leaving too! I can't wait!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

their ligaments are what help control their tail - when they are loose they dont have as much control over it so it cocks to one side like that


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if you can tell by the picturea but her ligs are VERY sunk in.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> their ligaments are what help control their tail - when they are loose they dont have as much control over it so it cocks to one side like that


So does that mean she is close?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went out to check on her. She peed while I was out there and this was hanging from her when she was done. You can't see it but there was blood there to. I was a creamy baise white color. Almost murky white in others.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is her udder. This was taken this afternoon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like its filling nicely.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Her ligs are real sunken in there, udder looks mostly filled. She looks much closer than she did in the first photos. :thumb:


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good! I am so excited! She is driving me crazy.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Darn it! I was hoping I would get on here and see baby pics, lol. But it looks like she is coming along. Waiting is awful isn't it?!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Darn it! I was hoping I would get on here and see baby pics, lol. But it looks like she is coming along. Waiting is awful isn't it?!


Waiting is quite a pain in the butt! I just went out and checked on her, she was laying down, but got up when I went into the barn. All the other goats are literally out there by it, like they just know something is up. It's kinda cute. It's not rainy out tonight and it feels like 60 degrees compared to the weather we've been having. Anyway, when I checked the ligaments, I could barely find them compared to earlier today. I had to really dig deep for them and even then they were so little and faint. I figure tomorrow or tonight! That's what I'm really hoping for!

After her I figure her friend, Beverley Mae, my older boer doe will have multiples. She's getting real big and she is bagging up. Her ligaments are still really strong though.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I wish she would just have those babies!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just went out and checked again, with my mom this time so that she could contest to my sanity. I could fit my fingers around her tail or tail bone I guess. This was while she was lying down, but I don't think that makes a difference. I could barely feel her ligaments at all either, I don't know how to make that many more clear! They are probably about an inch and a half into her backside. Maybe even a whole 2 inches an even then, I can barely find them. I expect babies very soon! There is no stringing, but she is swollen!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck! My pygmy was going into labor, and I saw the sacks coming out, so I ran into the house to grab my parents so they could watch too. I came back out, and she had ran out of the stall, and feet were *just* starting to come out. She delivered both doelings in about 15 mins. Crazy girl. How is yours doing now? I have a Nigerian Dwarf who is due fairly soon, can't wait till she has her single kid.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like she is getting close. Those ligs sound like they are definatlely starting to dissapear. 
When you see long, stringy goo with a slimy texture, then you know she means business. It will look way different than the creamy discharge you are used to seeing. So how many kids are you guessing on? I say twins!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If it is her first time kidding, she'll probably have one. If not, twins probably


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My guess is one, but I may get a little surprise! That would be amazing! Thank All of you for the wonderful help! Since this is our first kidding it has been a saving grace. I can't wait till she has it/them so I can share them with you guys!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My boer definately has multiples in her, but I'd say she still has a while.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Multiples are always fun


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went and checked on her this morning. She still has faint ligs, her body is looking more sunken though and her bag is bigger. No stringy slimy stuff yet but there is some blood at the tip of her pooch. She has been VERY vocal this morning, but is still eating. Her pooch is also pretty swollen, you can see the inside of it when she is standing normally.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Has she driven you completely crazy yet :crazy:


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes COMPLETELY INSANE


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she certainly knows how to drag things out.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

She had quads!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

2 girls 2 boys


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh wow!! And you were expecting a single!! Isn't it amazing how they can fool us!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :leap: Never would have thought she had a whole herd in there! :laugh:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Four?!  That is great! Glad she finally decided to give them up lol. Congrats :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW, is all I can really say. Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

She was awesome all the way through it.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Four is just, like, a lot!
I'd add in alfalfa pellets for mom and lots of water!,,,, she's got to make lots of milk!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! They all look to be a good size too


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

She has alfalfa cubes and grain. Also a salt block. Plenty of water. A warm, dry place to sleep. And a few treats and what not. I also bought two bottles and the correct milk and hangers so that they are hanging with the milk inside. It took a while for the goats to latch on and Lily wasn't too sure of them eating from her at first either but she came around and they are fine now! The kids are so little but up.and walking around fine. Mama is a little tired but that is expected. She's a trooper. I didn't think she had it in her. The birth went great and was so fast. I have to admit I bawled like a baby, she didn't need much help. Only with the last one and I think that was just because she was worn out. She had trouble getting the after birth out but I helped her with that too. I think she'll make a full recovery.  This makes an epic firat kidding story for both of us.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sheesh QUADS!?!? :roll: Wow! :laugh: That's amazing, and for her first time, too! Post some more pics please


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy guacamole! That's a lot of babies! Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

That's incredible! Congrats!:leap:


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here are some more pics. 

































































View attachment 18200


View attachment 18200


View attachment 18200


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So cute! How's she handling four babies?


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

She's doing really great.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

fyi, 4 babies is a lot of babies, it may seem like she can handle it now, but, later on when they are bigger you may wish you had 1 or 2 on a bottle. My does are not going to have to raise quads again. So, I offer a bottle right away, and get them used to it while they are young enough to "get it". Congrats!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Di said:


> fyi, 4 babies is a lot of babies, it may seem like she can handle it now, but, later on when they are bigger you may wish you had 1 or 2 on a bottle. My does are not going to have to raise quads again. So, I offer a bottle right away, and get them used to it while they are young enough to "get it". Congrats!


They are all used to a bottle, she wasn't nursing them at first and we had to for her. They are too little for the smallest size nipples so we are using baby bottles for now. My other doe is also getting ready to kid and I don't expect her to have more than 2. She'll be able to help if it gets too bad. Thanks though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable.  WOW 4. She sure knows how to hide them doesn't she? 

I would give her some Hot Molasses water. Make it pretty strong. They love it because it is sweet and the more they drink the more milk they will produce.
Alos, you said she has a salt block. They really need loose mineral, the blocks are to hard on their tongue, they can not get what they need before the salt burns their toungue.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotcha, she loves that salt block though. I don't think she can barw to part with it. I'll try the water though! Thanks!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Update!!!! This evening I went out to check on the kids and the runt couldn't stand or hold its head up. It was freezing and wouldn't nurse. We warmed it up with water and a heating pad. She was just about gone. Thanks to my father she survived and is now wobbily walking around and eating. We also bought dextrose and a hypodermic needle for injection, thank god she started eating before that had to be done. She is only a little over a pound, she is now an inside goat. By the way, I'm only 16. We also gave her Mollases I'll keep everyone updated.


----------

